# بعض فوائد التجارة الالكترونية



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 سبتمبر 2008)

فوائد التجارة الالكترونية 
- التجارة الالكترونية توسع نطاق السوق إلى نطاق دولي وعالمي. فمع القليل من التكاليف فإن بوسع أي شركة ايجاد مستهلكين أكثر ومزودين أفضل وشركاء أكثر ملائمة وبصورة سريعة وسهلة. 









- التجارة الالكترونية تخفض تكاليف انشاء ومعالجة وتوزيع وحفظ واسترجاع المعلومات الورقية. مثلا : ايجاد دائرة مشتريات الكترونية يمكن الشركات من تخفيض التكاليف الادارية للشراء بنسبة 85%. 
- التجارة الالكترونية تسمح بخفض المخزونات عن طريق استعمال عملية السحب في نظام ادارة سلسلة التزويد. ففي نظام السحب فإن العملية تبدأ بالحصول على طلب تجاري من قبل المستهلك وتزويد المستهلك بطلبه من خلال التصنيع الوقتي المناسب Just-in-Time
- عملية السحب تسمح بتصنيع المنتج أو الخدمة وفقا لمتطلبات المشتري وهذا يعطي الشركة أفضلية تجارية على منافسيها. 
- التجارة الالكترونية تخفض الفترة الزمنية ما بين دفع الأموال والحصول على المنتجات والخدمات.

- التجارة الالكترونية تسبب اعادة هندسة العمليات التجارية. ومن خلال هذا التغيير فإن انتاجية الباعة والموظفين والاداريين تقفز إلى أكثر من 100%.
- التجارة الالكترونية تخفض تكاليف الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية - فالانترنت أرخص بكثير من شبكات القيمة المضافة Value Added Networks.
- وفوائد أخرى تشمل تحسين صورة الشركة وتحسين خدمة الزبائن وايجاد شركاء تجاريين جدد وتسهيل العمليات وتقليل الفترة الزمنية لارسال المنتجات والخدمات ورفع الإنتاجية والتخلص من الأوراق وخفض تكاليف المواصلات وأخيرا زيادة المرونة في التعامل.

فوائد التجارة الالكترونية للمستهلكين:
- التجارة الالكترونية تعطي الخيار للمستهلك بأن يتسوق أو ينهي معاملاته خلال 24 ساعة في اليوم وفي أي يوم من السنة ومن أي مكان من على سطح الأرض.
- التجارة الالكترونية تقدم الكثير من الخيارات للمستهلك بسبب قابلية الوصول إلى منتجات وشركات لم تكن متوفرة بالقرب من المستهلك.
- في الكثير من الأحيان فإن التجارة الالكترونية تكون من أرخص الأماكن للتسوق لأن البائع يستطيع أن يتسوق في الكثير من المواقع على الانترنت ومقارنة بضائع كل شركة مع أخرى بسهولة. ولذلك فانه فى آخر الأمر سيقدر أن يحصل على أفضل عرض. في حين أن الأمر اصعب اذا استلزم الأمر زيارة كل موقع جغرافي مختلف فقط من أجل مقارنة بضائع كل شركة بأخرى.
- وفي بعض الحالات وخصوصا مع المنتجات الرقمية مثل الكتاب الالكتروني، فإن التجارة الالكترونية تمكن المشتري من ارسال البضاعة بسرعة وبسهولة إلى البائع.
- في استطاعة الزبائن الحصول على المعلومات اللازمة خلال ثوان أو دقائق عن طريق التجارة الالكترونية. وفي المقابل، قد يستغرق الأمر أيام وأسابيع من أجل الحصول على رد إن قمت بطلب المعلومات من موقع ملموس.
- التجارة الالكترونية تسمح للاشتراك في المزادات الافتراضية.
- التجارة الالكترونية تسمح للزبائن بتبادل الخبرات والآراء بخصوص المنتجات والخدمات عبر مجتمعات الكترونية على الانترنت (المنتديات مثلا).
- التجارة الالكترونية تشجع المنافسة مما يعني خفض الأسعار.

فوائد التجارة الالكترونية للمجتمع:
- التجارة الالكترونية تسمح للفرد بأن يعمل في منزله وتقلل الوقت المتاح للتسوق مما يعني ازدحام مروري أقل في الشوارع وهو الذي يقود إلى خفض نسبة تلوث الهواء.
- التجارة الالكترونية تسمح لبعض من البضائع أن تباع بأسعار زهيدة، وبذلك يستطيع الأفراد الذين دخلهم المادي ليس كبيرا ، يستطيعون شراء هذه البضائع مما يعني رفع في مستوى المعيشة للمجتمع ككل.
- التجارة الالكترونية تسمح للناس الذين يعيشون في الدول العالم الثالث أن يمتلكوا منتجات وبضائع غير متوفرة في بلدانهم الأصلية. ويستطيعون أيضا الحصول على شهادات جامعية عبر الانترنت.
- التجارة الاكترونية تيسر توزيع الخدمات العامة مثل الصحة والتعليم والخدمات الاجتماعية بسعر منخفض وبكفاءة أعلى


----------



## عضويه احتياط (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: بعض فوائد التجارة الالكترونية*

موضوع جميل واشكرك عليه ابو احمد


----------



## smam (10 أغسطس 2022)

>شركة عزل فوم بجدة

زاد الوعي تلك الايام حول افضل الاساليب التي يمكن الحفاظ بها على المباني المختلفه وهو ما دعا الى استخدام العزل للمباني والاعتماد عليه في توفير الوقايه اللازمه من المؤثرات المختلفه وذلك من خلال انواع العزل المختلفه ومنها: [/FONT][/COLOR]

ارخص شركات كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض
تعد مشكلة تسربات المياه بالرياض واحدة من أكبر المشكلات التي قد تواجه الكثيرين، الأمر الذي قد يهدد بسلامة المنشآت، وارتفاع فواتير الكهرباء، لذلك يجب عليك الكشف عن هذا الأمر على الفور مع افضل شركة كشف تسربات المياع بيتبع، والتي تمتلك فريق كامل من أمهر الفنيين القادرين على الكشف عن تسربات المياه والعمل على إصلاح جميع المشكلات التي قد تواجهك مع تسريب المياه وتسريب الخزانات والمسابح في ينبع، لذلك إذا كنت تواجه أي من المشكلات الخاصة بتسريب المياه فعليك الاتصال بنا الآن.
طريقة كشف تسربات المياه
شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض
شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالدمام
شركة فحص تسربات المياه بالرياض
أفضل شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض
اسباب حدوث تسرب المياه مع شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض
مشكلة تسريب المياه واحدة من أكبر المشكلات التي قد تواجهك ولها الكثير من الأسباب التي تكشف عنها وتعالجها مع شركة نجوم الخليج ومن بين هذه الأسباب:
1-استخدام مواد عزل وخامات رديئة في البداية
قد تواجه مشكلة تسريب المياه بالرغم من عزل الخزانات والمواسير الخاصة بك، لكن قد تكون المواد المستخدمة في أعمال السباكة والعزل هي مواد رديئة وعمرها الافتراضي قد يكون انتهى، أو قد تكون مواد عزل الأرضيات ليست جيدة مما يؤدي إلى تسريب المياه.
2- حدوث صدأ وحدوث تأكل في مواسير الصرف
قد تحدث مشكلة تأكل بمواسير الصرف مع مرور الزمن بصورة تلقائية، وهنا يجب التدخل السريع الذي قد يؤدي إلى إحداث مشاكل كثيرة بالصرف والجدران والأرضيات، وتكمن خطورة هذا الأمر في انه يصعب الكشف عنه بالعين المجردة، لكن مع شركة نجوم الخليج يتم الكشف عن الأمر بسهولة ويسر.
3-وجود مشاكل بالأجهزة الخاصة بالتبريد أو التدفئة
قد يكون السبب الأساسي وراء مشكلة التسريب هو وجود خلل أو إنسداد في مجرى المياه الخاصة بالإجهزة الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى ارتجاع المياه على جدران المنزل.
اسعار كشف تسربات المياه
شركة كشف تسربات المياه شرق الرياض
شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالخبر
شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالجبيل
كشف تسربات المياه بالأحساء
4-حدوث صدأ في سخان المياه
يحتوي سخان المياه على صمام أمام، ومجموعة من الفلاتر لكن مع تراكم الرواسب به قد يؤدي إلى مشاكل كثيرة قد تؤدي لتلف السخان.
5- انسداد البلاعات بسبب تراكم الرواسب
يعد هذا السبب من الأسباب الشائعة التي تؤدي إلى حدوث مشاكل كثيرة وتؤدي إلى التسريب وذلك نتيجة تراكم بقايا الطعام بالبلاعات الخاصة بالحوض مما يؤدي إلى انسداد المواسير، بالإضافة إلى إلقاء المناديل بقاعدة المرحاض.
6-حدوث تسربات مياه بالخزانات أو المسابح بخارج المنزل.
ايضا قد يحدث تسربات المياه بالخزانات بسبب الشمس أو بسبب التعرض إلى الرطوبة وغيرها من العوامل الجوية.
شركة كشف تسربات المياه بجدة
كشف تسربات المياه بالطائف
شركة كشف تسربات المياه بحائل
كشف تسربات المياه بنجران
كشف تسربات المياه بخميس مشيط
كشف تسربات المياه بابها
أفضل شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض


----------



## smam (10 أغسطس 2022)

تعد شركتنا شركة نجوم الخليج واحدة من أفضل شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض، وذلك لتوافر كافة المقومات التي جعلت مننا الأفضل على الإطلاق، وذلك لأننا نمتلك فريق كامل من المتخصصين في مجال الكشف عن جميع انواع تسربات المياه باستخدام افضل الأجهزة الحديثة على الإطلاق، بالإضافة إلى أننا نمتلك مجموعة من الأدوات والأجهزة العالمية من أجل إصلاح جميع مشكلات تسربات المياه.
الدقة والأمانة والسرعة في تنفيذ الأعمال هو شعارنا، حيث أننا نعرف جيدًا أهمية مشكلة تسريب المياه جيدًا، بالإضافة إلى أننا نقوم بالمتابعة الدورية المستمرة مع العميل من أجل التأكد من عدم وجود مشكلات، تمتلك شركتنا الكشف عن كافة أنواع التسربات بدون استثناء مثل الكشف عن تسريب الاسقف والجدران.
شركة تسليك مجاري بالرياض
شفط بيارات بالرياض
تسليك مجارى الحمام
كشف تسربات الحمامات مع شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض
تعد مشكلة تسربات الحمامات أحد المشكلات الكبرى التي تواجه الكثيرين من الأشخاص، وذلك نتيجة أعمال السباكة الغير جيدة، وتتعرض الحمامات إلى نوعين من التسربات وهو نوع ظاهر يمكن الكشف عنه بسهولة بالعين المجردة، لكن قد يحدث نوع أخر من التسريب وهو تسريب المواسير الداخلية وهو أمر يصعب الكشف عنه بسهولة ولكن يستدل عليه من ارتفاع فواتير المياه، ظهور بقع رطبة و وجود مشاكل في الجدران.
لكن هنا يجب عليك الاستعانة بأفضل الشركات العاملة بهذا المجال مثل شركة نجوم الخليج والتي تمتلك كافة الإمكانيات للكشف عن التسربات الداخلية باستخدام افضل الأجهزة الحديثة.
ارخص شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض
عزيزي العميل إذا كنت تريد الكشف عن تسربات المياه والعمل على معالجتها لكنك تخشي ارتفاع التكلفة والأسعار، وإذا كنت تبحث عن ارخص شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض فلا داعي لضياع وقتك أكثر من ذلك، وقم بالاتصال على شركتنا شركة نجوم الخليج والتي تعد واحدة من افضل الشركات العاملة بهذا المجال.
حيث أننا نقدم لك الكشف عن جميع أنواع تسربات المياه والعمل على معالجتها وذلك بأقل الأسعار بالمملكة العربية السعودية، وذلك لأننا نهدف في المقام الأول للعمل على راحة العملاء وكسب ثقة العملاء فهذا هو المكسب الحقيقي لنا، لذلك اتصل الآن وقم بالحصول على عروض التعامل لأول مرة، أو خصومات قد تصل إلى 40% على الخدمات المقدمة من شركتنا.
المصدر : نجوم الخليج

عزل الاسطح والذي يتم من خلال استخدام مواد العزل المختلفه التي تساعد على مقاومه المياه التي تاتي من الامطار و التسربات المائيه والرياح المحمله بالرطوبة وغيرها من المصادر الاخرى و تخطى مشكله الرطوبه و التي تتسبب في الكثير من المشكلات للاسطح وهو ما يؤثر بشكل مباشر على باقي المبني
عزل المطابخ والحمامات و التي تؤثر كثيرا العديد من المشكلات التي قد تحل بها من تسربات مائيه نتيجه لتلفيات في شبكه الصرف او تلفيات بصنابير المياه و الوصلات المائية وغيرها وهو ما يساعد في التخلص من تلك المشكلات تماما ومن الجدير بالذكر ان تلك المشكلات من الصعب التخلص منها الا عند استخدام مواد عزل مناسبه لعزل المياه من المطابخ والحمامات والعمل على مقاومه تكون الفطريات بها
عزل فوم بالدمام
عزل الخزانات و التي مع مرور الوقت قد تتعرض للكثير من المشكلات مثل مشكلات الصدأ او التشققات او او التصدعات و التي ينتج عنها العديد من التسربات المائيه التي تتسبب في الكثير من التخريب للمباني والاضرار بالمياه و الكثير من المشكلات الاخرى لذلك لابد من حل تلك المشكله عن طريق عزل الخزانات المختلفه بالمواد التي تساعد على مقاومه تلك الاضرار بامان و بدون استخدام اي مواد تتفاعل مع المياه
شركة عزل فوم بالدمام
عزل حمامات السباحه و التي تتاثر كثيرا بمشكلات التسربات المائيه وقد يكون العزل مناسب لحمامات السباحه للتخلص من الفطريات و مظاهر العفونه وغيرها من المؤثرات التي تتاثر بها نتيجه لحدوث الرطوبه
شركة عزل فوم بحفر الباطن
شركة عزل فوم بجدة
عزل الفوم و الذي يساعد كثيرا في العمل على حمايه العديد من الاماكن بشكل امن وبمكونات غير مضره ولا تتفاعل تحت اي مؤثرات بالاضافه الى قدرتها على المقاومه لفترات طويله والعمل على زياده الحمايه من الحراره والرطوبه بشكل كامل
شركة عزل حمامات بالرياض
افضل شركة عزل بالدمام
القيام باعمال العزل المائي والحراري لكافه المباني التي تحتاج الى اساليب العزل المختلفه للتخلص من مؤثرات الحراره واشعه الشمس والرطوبه وغيرها والتي يمكن التغلب عليها من خلال مواد ذات قدره كبيره على مقاومه تلك

عزل فوم بالخبر
شركة عزل فوم بالخبر
افضل شركة عزل بالخبر
المؤثرات بشكل امن وفقا للمعايير العالمية
المصدر : عزل بالدمام
مقالات ذات صلة





1- افضل شركة عزل بالرياض
شركة عزل
شركة عوازل


----------



## smam (10 أغسطس 2022)

تسعي كل مؤسسة ان تقوم بالعديد من المهام الخاصة بحلول عملية الرطوبة ولذك فهي تبحث بكل ماتاتي اليها من امكانيات من اجل ان تحمي الاسطح من الامطار وذلك عن طرق القيام باستخدام افضل مواد وهو الفوم الذي يستخدم في الشينكو ايضا وعزل الاسطح وعزل البدرومات والحمامات معا
العزل المائي ارخص انواع الاسعار واقل نوعا طلبا في السوق السعودي نظرا لعدم كثافته او قيامه بالمهام الكاملة وذلك لانه يتم عن طريق رولات للعزل االمائي ويعتبر طبقة ضعيفة جداجداجدا
شركة عزل اسطح بالاحساء
وذلك عليك الاتصال ب
شركة عزل مائي بالرياض
افضل شركة عزل مائي
مقالات ذات صلة
عزل الخزانات بالرياض
افضل شركة عزل خزانات
عوازل الرياض
شركة عزل بالقصيم
عزل فوم
عزل اسطح بالاحساء
عزل مسابح بالرياض
شركة عزل شينكو بالرياض
شركة عزل فوم بالجبيل
العزل الحرارى
شركة عزل بالاحساء
شركة عزل خزانات بالقصيم
شركة عزل بالطائف
شركة عزل بالمدينة المنورة
عزل الاسطح بالفوم
شركة عزل حراري بمكة
شركة عزل اسطح بالقطيف
عزل اسطح بالقطيف
افضل شركة عزل اسطح بالقطيف
العزل الفوم
عزل اسطح
شركة عوازل بالدمام
عزل حراري ومائي بالدمام
عزل حرارى
عزل الخزان بعد التلييس
طرق عزل الاسطح
سعر عزل الفوم
عزل الاسطح المبلطة
عزل مائي بالدمام
عزل بجدة
شركة عزل بجدة


----------

